

Instagram's UX Problems - jakeculp
http://jakeculp.me/blog/2012/12/8/instagrams-ux-problems

======
idan
While these are certainly improvements that Instagram could make to improve
their app, this article is more attitude than helpful critique. Absent the
cruft, there is little substance here.

Unworthy of HN, IMO.

~~~
jakeculp
Well, its on here, I guess you can just choose to ignore it then.

------
omonra
I actually don't get one point that I hear often and that's made in this
article. Namely that Instagram used to have higher quality of photos. And now
that it's more popular, the quality has gone down.

But what does it matter to YOU, what the average user is putting up? I have a
list of people that I follow - who I consider good or am interested in. The
fact that there is a million or billion other users snapping ugly photographs
is irrelevant. Would you judge a photo-lab based on the service they offer or
how good the photos of their other users are?

~~~
jakeculp
My criticism of their user base was not suppose to be a given point in my
argument and so most of that statement dealt with personal details instead of
things that would effect others as well.

~~~
omonra
Right - I understand that this was a tangential point.

But I just see it brought up consistently (that Instagram is getting worse
because of decreasing average photo quality) - which I don't get.

------
currysausage
Right now, the UX problem I am faced with is the sheer non-readability of your
blog. First, I trust the fonts look beautiful on a Mac, and it certainly is
not your fault that font rendering on Windows sucks big time, but unless you
want to lock out a rather large share of potential visitors, you should really
test your design on a Windows machine. Your fonts are simply unreadable on
Win7/Chrome. Second, light gray text on salmon background? Seriously? That is
virtually zero contrast!

~~~
jakeculp
I just recently converted from Windows to Mac and when on Windows the fonts
looked fine.

------
kzasada
Another one: if I know someone's user name I can't add them through the "Find
& Invite Friends" page under options, I can only do it through the explore
page.

Also, the forced cropping of pictures taken outside of the app is by far the
most annoying UX thing from my perspective.

------
newobj
"people taking pictures of their weed and their 18 children with their baby
daddies"

...

~~~
jakeculp
It's a joke, take it or leave it.

